# Salomon Mantis boots



## mccoskk (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello, This is my first season snowboarding and have been loving it so I decided to purchase my own gear. I recently picked up a pair of Salomon Mantis boots from my local Sports Authority. I like the feel of a stiffer boot and am not looking to hit the park often. These boots were labeled as "medium flex" but they feel a little too soft for my liking. I cannot find ANY information about these boots other than the Sports Authority website and was wondering if any of you have any experience or knowledge about them, thanks.


----------

